
How to find your first 3 paying clients - icey
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/finding-clients/
======
truebosko
Read this yesterday, some great points in the article. Enjoyed how he focuses
on finding niche markets and directly targeting them versus trying to create
this massive SEO/Social media BS marketing escapade.

The two email breakdowns to him are also great examples. Some good takeaways
from the article as a whole

------
nfnaaron
"If you say yes to anything I just asked, I will kill you."

... no?

~~~
ramit
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

